# Stop treatment? Advice?



## 21718 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi everybody,I would appreciate some input into the decision I'm facing now, which is whether to continue trying to find a "cure" for my IBS/SIBO bloating or whether to just live with it.Quick recap: I got post-infectious IBS about 20 months ago. My symptoms have reduced to constant bloatedness and manageable constipation. Antibiotics, probiotics, Zelnorm, and Vivonex have failed to make the bloating go away. But thankfully I do not have any pain or any other effects that substantially impact my quality of life.One next possibility is a colonoscopy-- I've never had one-- but my doctors have been reluctant to do it because I'm an otherwise healthy 31 years old.Another possibility is more Vivonex, possibly for longer, possibly in combination with Xifaxan and Zelnorm. Another possibility is a low-dose drug like Paxil to treat the brain-gut dysfunction.But any of these treatments would involve significant cost and discomfort, with doubtful results, to try to solve a problem that doesn't really affect my quality of life (thank God). I could also wait six months and re-evaluate my feelings then. What do you think? I would really appreciate your friendly advice.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you said it was effecting the quality of life I'd say try the treatment.However if you are comfortable living with it, I would probably wait to add more meds.You might try something like Mike's Tapes which help some people (there is a one time cost but you get a lot compared to one session with a hypnotherapist) and that may help reduce the problems without medications.K.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:Antibiotics, probiotics, Zelnorm, and Vivonex have failed to make the bloating go away.


How about Pepto-Bismol? IBSACOL might also be worth trying.


----------



## 21718 (Oct 30, 2006)

> quote:IBSACOL might also be worth trying.


Apologies if this is a stupid question, but what is IBSACOL? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:what is IBSACOL


http://www.ibsacol.com/


----------

